# Accountant Wanting to move to Italy



## mfio (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Guys/Girls

Im currently living in London but origmaly from australia, I speak advanced italian but not fluent and a little bit of a calabrese dilet lol i also hold an italian passport,

I was wondering if anyone had an insight on where its hard to get work as an accountant or in finance, i dont mind where i move in italy, preferbly Emiliga Romagna area but open to other areas except Tornino lol 

I have a Degree in Business/Accounting, my chartership with ACCA and a PRINCE2 practicing certificate with over 5 years experince in Finance 

Cheers

Michael


----------

